# Yellow Cake Recipe



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

I found this simple yellow cake recipe but have not tried it yet. Maybe I should try making it and get back to the rest of you on the results before you try using it. However, if someone would like to give this Yellow Cake Recipe a try:

* Yellow Cake*

 * Ingredients Full Batch Half Batch*

Flour, wheat, sifted, general purpose. 4 lbs 2 lbs

Sugar, granulated 4 lbs 2 lbs

Salt 1 1/2 oz 3/4 oz

Baking Powder 3 oz 1 1/2 oz

Milk, nonfat, dry 6 oz 3 oz

Shortening 1 lb 8 oz 12 oz

Water 2 lbs 4oz 1 lb 2 oz

Eggs, whole 2 lbs 4oz 1 lb 2 oz

Water 12 oz 6 oz

Vanilla extract 2 oz 1 oz

 *Method*

1) Sift together flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and milk into mixer bowl.

2) Add shortening and water to dry ingredients; beat at low speed 1 minute until blended. Scrape down bowl; continue beating 2 minutes.

3) Combine eggs, water and vanilla. Add slowly to mixture while beating at low speed. Scrape down bowl. Beat at medium speed 3 minutes.

4) Pour about 20 ounces of batter into each greased and flowered 9" round cake pan .

5) Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until done.

6) Remove from pan after a brief cooling rest but while still hot. Cool completely and use as desired.

Full batch makes 12-9" round layers. 6 double layer cakes (96 portions cut by 16)

Half batch makes 6-9" layers. 3 double layer cakes (48 portions cut by 16)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello SgtGoodie, welcome to Cheftalk.  It is customary to site the source of a recipe when posting.  It is also illegal not to do so.  So please site your source and then tell us how the cake turned out.  Yellow cake is by far my most favorite cake though it sadly seems to be the least made.


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Many apologies my friends. The recipe was given to me by an old baker friend of mine and when asked where he took it from I found out that it was from a familiar source to me.. The armed forces recipe service. I looked it up in my AFRS recipe index and found it to be an exact match. So I guess I "have" used it before. I would have recognized it once I used it. He admitted that all of the recipes he had sent to me (typed into a Word file) were from the AFRS. He reminded me of the days when we used the scratch recipes before being made to use the can mixes. I told him "yes, I do remember but now I have to remember the little adjustments we had to make to the recipes to make them good"


----------

